# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  biểu tượng không hiện lên taskbar

## thanhluantm

mấy bữa nay máy tính của mình bị lỗi nhỏ nhưng không biết lỗi này có còn gây ảnh hưởng gì không.máy mình bị lỗi không hiện biểu tượng loa trên taskbar mặc dù mình đã chỉnh trong control panel ,mình đã check vào "place volume icon in taskbar".ai biết xin chỉ giùm.cảm ơn

----------


## thanhvan

hix!!! cũng có người giống như mình rùi. pc của mình cũng bị tương tự như máy bạn. khi mình bỏ tick ở "place volume icon in taskbar", rùi lại tick lại thì biểu tượng volume lại có trên taskbar, nhưng khi khởi động lại máy thì nó lại mất. mình chưa bít lí do chính xác là gì nữa nhưng khi ghost lại máy thì hiện tượng đó mất luôn ( chả lẽ lại là virut...[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img].) có ai bít lí do thì giúp chúng mình với.

----------


## ketsat

một vấn đề nhỏ nhưng không ai biết thật là chán quá

----------


## sunny

đúng là đã trở thành vấn đề quá lớn

----------


## seluoncocach

có gì đâu ah do lỗi đôi chút ah bạn cài lại drive main là ok mà

----------


## chucvn

nếu là card rời thì tháo nó ra làm vệ sinh sạch sẽ, cắm lại cho kỷ. nếu cần thì cài lại driver

----------


## annguyen

> mấy bữa nay máy tính của mình bị lỗi nhỏ nhưng không biết lỗi này có còn gây ảnh hưởng gì không.máy mình bị lỗi không hiện biểu tượng loa trên taskbar mặc dù mình đã chỉnh trong control panel ,mình đã check vào "place volume icon in taskbar".ai biết xin chỉ giùm.cảm ơn


bạn làm như sau nhé:
vào start -> run gõ regedit rồi ok.
tìm đến khóa sau: hkey_current_user\software\microsoft\windows\curre ntversion\explorer\traynotify và xóa đi các giá trị: iconstreams, pasticonsstream.
sau đó bật task manager, chuyển đến tab processes, chọn explorer.exe và nhấn end process. tiếp theo chọn tab applications và nhấn new task. trong của sổ hiện ra hãy nhập explorer.exe rồi ok. khi đó biểu tượng điều chỉnh âm thanh của bạn sẽ lại hiện ra.

----------

